# Gaco Deck coating



## Frederick j Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi there , starting a new deck project 12ft, by 26ft, 9 foot off the ground,
want to use plywood decking with Gaco deck coating. Has anybody used it or had a chance to install it. comments please


----------



## curapa (Nov 13, 2007)

I haven't used it but please be sure you allow for the appropriate slope / drainage. Honestly it doesn't seem to be a product that is meant for residential homes even though the website mentions so. If you are looking to keep the space below the deck dry I would consider some of the between joist drainage products like DrySpace from Timbertech or similar.

Consider the tedious flashing issues and imminent rot that is going to occur around your posts.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Frederick: I'm not familiar with this coating. It sounds like something you might roll on. Is that correct?
And is there any chance that you might be adding a roof above the deck?
Something either clear, i.e. glass, or translucent perhaps.
I spent several years in the deck business and there is always a solution out there to whatever it is you want.


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Frederick: I just went to their website to check on the product.
A 50 year warranty and a 20 year track record seems pretty good. Especially with something you put on with a roller.
There used to be a similar product we occasionally used up here in western Canada, don't recall the name off hand, and it was nothing but trouble.
This may be entirely different given the more up-to-date chemistry and all.
The main problem with the stuff we used was that it would puncture very easily. Naturally, this would lead to water ingress. Once the water got inside, it didn't want to leave. The rot followed shortly thereafter.
I would suggest that you try and see if the company will give you a reference or two somewhere near where you are so you can check for yourself.
It may be just fine. But surface coatings are just that, coatings only. If it is going to get gentle treatment, it will likely be OK.


----------



## Frederick j Ward (Dec 24, 2008)

Thank-you for your comments, I think i will do some more research though,i have seen this product used but have not applied it myself.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

put me on the skeptic's side,,, have seen many ' silver bullets ' over the yrs but not many have staying power,,, this 1 sounds too ' iffy ' for me.


----------



## Mop in Hand (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, I most certainly have used the product you've mentioned. I give it 2 thumbs up and the easy button. I've had this product on my cabin deck now for about 10 years, so far no problems. :thumbup:Only wish I had some help from my brother while installing the product, but that's another story.


----------



## JT3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Fredrick, 
I'm interested in the Gaco Deck product and was wondering if you completed the project? Thank you


----------



## Deck Expert (Nov 14, 2009)

*DIY'ers, check out this site for info*

www.deckexpert.com has info and advice on deck coatings and waterproofing 


for roof decks over living spaces.









This picture is a failing pac poly diy application. Waterproofing decks over living spaces for traffic on top is a hard thing to do right...lear what you need to know at deck expert's website!


----------



## JT3 (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like bad prep or application to me.


----------



## Sonave Sunsets (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm new to this site and am planning on using the GacoDeck on my roof deck over the back patio on a home I am building. I originally was asking the guy at ABC supply about this stuff called DuraDec by Mule Hide who I am using for my modified bitumen roofing material. While I had him checking on a price I saw the pamplet for the GacoDeck on the counter and started looking at it. He noticed and said he would recommend that for out here where we live in Arizona. The DuraDec seemed to be like a laminate that you stick down and was brand new so he wasn't comfortable pushing that one whereas the GacoDeck he said is very popular in our area and the contractors have been pleased with it. Unlike what some have said on here that they are not sure if it is made for residential use or heavy traffic areas.. They add in crushed walnut shells to provide a slip-resistant texture granule finish to it, that alone should tell you what they are marketing it towards and from the feedback I've gotten around here checking with others who have used it, I am pretty comfortable with its capabilities.


----------



## KenLS (Aug 27, 2013)

*GecoDeck*

I am in California with no snow and had GecoDeck applied in the mid 80's when it was an A-B mixture and it could only be secured by paying the company to apply it. It has since become a roll-on product that is much easier to apply just like paint. It was applied originally to a plywood decking (700 sq ft). After about 7 years I was seeing some abraisions so by then I was able to roll it on myself. I cleaned the surface with Simple Green and a stiff brush, applied two coats of the Geco Primer as per instructions, and then rolled on three more coats of colored GecoDeck. I find that it serves best if you clean the surface and re-coat it every few years to keep it fresh. It can be ordered for just over $80 per gallon ($72/gal in 5 gal bucket with delivery free). I am currently building a flat-roofed bulding of 1,275 sq ft and I will cover this roof with GecoDeck. I certainly recommend it to others. Read about the product here: http://www.gacoretail.com/gacodeck.html ... and you can order at the above prices here: http://www.worldofstains.com/GacoRoof-GacoDeck-GacoShield-s/46.htm I wish you well on your project.


----------



## lwm970 (Mar 22, 2021)

Frederick j Ward said:


> Hi there , starting a new deck project 12ft, by 26ft, 9 foot off the ground,
> want to use plywood decking with Gaco deck coating. Has anybody used it or had a chance to install it. comments please


i wouldnt put it on the deck to my dogs house absolute junk. super high prce and just doesnt do what s addvertised


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

11 year old thread.


----------

